# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اگه انرژی و انگیزه داری تعارف نکن بیاتو...

## raha..

سلام دوستان :Y (488):  :Y (488):  :Y (488):  :Y (488):  :Y (488):  :Y (488): 
خداقوت
دیدم همه دارن بی انگیزه میشن گفتن ی بحث جدید راه بندازم
ازتون می خوام ی بار دیگه اهداف و آرزو هاتونو مرور کنید و به این سوالا جواب بدین
دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟
کدوم دانشگاه؟چه رتبه ای؟چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟هنوز انگیزه دارین؟چقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ اونایی که استرس دارن دلیلشم بگن...


دوستان کمک کنین استرسشون ازبین بره یا حداقل کم شه...
انگیزه بدین اما جهت اصلی بحث منحرف نکنین
باتشکر
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## raha..

بچه ها چرا ج نمی دین؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (31): 
خجالت نکشین :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Ali77

> بچه ها چرا ج نمی دین؟؟؟؟
> خجالت نکشین



لابد هیچکدوم انگیزه ای ندارن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## raha..

خجالت بکش
دیگه از این حرفای بد نزنیا :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _7challenger6_

> بچه ها چرا ج نمی دین؟؟؟؟
> خجالت نکشین



آخه 2 صبح کی میاد بگه انگیزه دارم

----------


## raha..

من
انگیزه دارم زیاد...
خواستین بگین بدم بهتون :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Healer

> سلام دوستان
> خداقوت
> دیدم همه دارن بی انگیزه میشن گفتن ی بحث جدید راه بندازم
> ازتون می خوام ی بار دیگه اهداف و آرزو هاتونو مرور کنید و به این سوالا جواب بدین
> دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟
> کدوم دانشگاه؟چه رتبه ای؟چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟هنوز انگیزه دارین؟چقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ 
> انگیزه بدین اما جهت اصلی بحث منحرف نکنین
> باتشکر


سلام 
۱. پزشکی
۲. تبریز یا مشهد 
۳. زیر هزار
۴. تقریبا هیچی در حد رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی یکی از روستاهای دورافتاده اونم دانشگاه از نوع پردیس!!!!!
۵. نه در حد رویاهام اما خوب توکلم به خداست و خدا بزرگه
۶. اوم اگه از همین چند ساعت دیگه شروع کنم(الان میرم بخوابم خو) بالای۹۰٪
۷. نه فک کنم اول تیر تموم شه اونم شاید!!!
خب من هم پزشکی رو دوست دارم هم روانشناسی پزشکی میخوام تا هم مفید باشم و تو شرایط بحرانی بتونم جون عزیزانم و مردمو نجات بدم هم بتونم یه حامی مالی پیدا کنم برا خوندن رشته ی موردعلاقم یعنی روانشناسی
من عاشق هیجانم میخوام هیجان زندگیمو با نجات جون مردم نجات بدم
امیدوارم موفق بشم و بشید  :Y (591):

----------


## raha..

> سلام 
> ۱. پزشکی
> ۲. تبریز یا مشهد 
> ۳. زیر هزار
> ۴. تقریبا هیچی در حد رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی یکی از روستاهای دورافتاده اونم دانشگاه از نوع پردیس!!!!!
> ۵. نه در حد رویاهام اما خوب توکلم به خداست و خدا بزرگه
> ۶. اوم اگه از همین چند ساعت دیگه شروع کنم(الان میرم بخوابم خو) بالای۹۰٪
> ۷. نه فک کنم اول تیر تموم شه اونم شاید!!!
> خب من هم پزشکی رو دوست دارم هم روانشناسی پزشکی میخوام تا هم مفید باشم و تو شرایط بحرانی بتونم جون عزیزانم و مردمو نجات بدم هم بتونم یه حامی مالی پیدا کنم برا خوندن رشته ی موردعلاقم یعنی روانشناسی
> ...


دادا تو که این همه اهدافت قشنگه حداقل ی کم تلاش کن واسش
رقیب من از جات بلند شو شروع کن 
بشین امتحاناتو خوب بخون همزمان باهاشم دوم وسومو بخون
قبولی دادا....

----------


## abraham

> سلام دوستان
> خداقوت
> دیدم همه دارن بی انگیزه میشن گفتن ی بحث جدید راه بندازم
> ازتون می خوام ی بار دیگه اهداف و آرزو هاتونو مرور کنید و به این سوالا جواب بدین
> دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟
> کدوم دانشگاه؟چه رتبه ای؟چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟هنوز انگیزه دارین؟چقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ 
> انگیزه بدین اما جهت اصلی بحث منحرف نکنین
> باتشکر


یکی از خصوصیت های هدف اینه که توی ذهنت باشه نه این که علم علم  کنی.
استیو جابز وقتی کارشو از توی انباری شروع کرد حتی پدرشم نمدونسات استیو دقیقا چیکار میکنه.یا ادیسون بلند نشد بگه داش من میخوام لامپو اختراع کنم اما زمانی که همه خواب بودن اون مشغول ازمایش بود......

----------


## raha..

> یکی از خصوصیت های هدف اینه که توی ذهنت باشه نه این که علم علم  کنی.
> استیو جابز وقتی کارشو از توی انباری شروع کرد حتی پدرشم نمدونسات استیو دقیقا چیکار میکنه.یا ادیسون بلند نشد بگه داش من میخوام لامپو اختراع کنم اما زمانی که همه خواب بودن اون مشغول ازمایش بود......


دوست خوبم منم این چیزایی که میگی می دونم
اما
بد نیست  ی بار دیگه تاپیک بخونی

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

سلام :Yahoo (94): 

1: پزشکی

 2:تبریز ( اخیرا تهران رسیده به ذهنم)

3: زیر 350

4: زیاد ولی بازم کمه

5: به خاطر تاثیر معدل نه :Yahoo (101): 

6: اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه حدود 30% اگه مثبت باشه یا نباشه 80.%

7:تو بعضیا بله،ملاک من تسلط کامله نه تموم کردن،اگه یه تستو نتونم جواب بدم دوباره میخونمش

اگه صد سال هم قبول نشم مطمینم روزی به هدفم میرسم.

من مغز و اعصاب رو عاشقشم و مطمینم روزی بهش میرسم چه الان چه صد سال دیگه

اینم مطلب انگیزشی: ما قدرت فکر و عمل داریم میتونیم با مغز خودمون و با تلاش خودمون هر هدفی رو به دست بیاریم

دست خودمونه که خوشبخت بشیم یا بدبخت 1 بشیم یا 90000 ،از خدا واسه فرصت زندگی  با موفقیت  تشکر کنیم یا با بدبختی .

همه چیز تو این هست موفقیت با مدیریت قدرت تفکر

----------


## raha..

باتوجه به اطمینانی که تو حرفات هست 
قبولی با ی کم تلاش

----------


## arnika

1.روانشناسي يا علوم ازمايشگاه - يا ديگ اگ نشششششششششد :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (101): پرستاري-
2.تهران يا مشهد
3. زير 8000
4.خييييييلي زياد...اما اينورسال يكم بدشدم.. :Yahoo (17): 
5.انگيزه اره... چون عااااااااااشق  :Yahoo (8): روانشناسيم..  ولي اميد و اعتمادبنفس نع!! :Yahoo (2): 
6.نميدونم.... اعتمادبنفس و اميد زير صففففر :Y (395): 
7.اين جمعه ك بياد اره... عموميا تموميده ولي اختصاصيا اين جمعه...

----------


## loveooooops

*دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟* *دندان پزشکی ، پرستاری ، پزشکی ، فیزیوتراپی**کدوم دانشگاه؟* *فقط شیراز**چه رتبه ای؟* *دوست دارم زیر هزار بشم ولی تا دو هزار یا سه هزارم راضیم*  :Yahoo (5): *چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟**از مهر شروع کردم به خوندن ولی جسته گریخته از وسطای فروردین دارم سر برنامه درس میخونم**هنوز انگیزه دارین؟* *آره* *چقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟* *50%**خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟** سه دور روی اختصاصیا (البته بجز پیش که فقط زیست و فیزیکشو خوندم) و دو دور روی عمومیا زدم ولی چیزی یادم نمیاد*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> سلام دوستان
> خداقوت
> دیدم همه دارن بی انگیزه میشن گفتن ی بحث جدید راه بندازم
> ازتون می خوام ی بار دیگه اهداف و آرزو هاتونو مرور کنید و به این سوالا جواب بدین
> دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟
> کدوم دانشگاه؟چه رتبه ای؟چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟هنوز انگیزه دارین؟چقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ 
> انگیزه بدین اما جهت اصلی بحث منحرف نکنین
> باتشکر


سلام من سال سومی ام و96کنکور دارم  :Yahoo (112): 

1-دندونپزشکی یا پزشکی 

2-دانشگاه تهران یا شهید بهشتی شایدم ایران!!!

3-ان شالله زیر 100منطقه3

4-یه کوچولو

5- آره ،،، اگه نهایی رو خوب بدم بیشترم میشه!!!

6-
*100%*

7-تازه شروع شده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

امیدوارم همگی در پناه امام زمان صلوات الله علیه  موفق و پیروز باشید!!

----------


## Hello

1.پزشکی دیگه اگه نشد دارو بعد دندان( ولی علاقه ی اصليم جراحی مغزه) :Yahoo (112): 
2.اردبیل یا تبریز 
3.زیر 2000میشم 
4.هم زیاد و هم کم 
5.البته که دارم 
6.با معدل 40%بدون معدل 70%
7.بعضيا نه همه ولی مهم تسلطه اگه یه درسو خوب بلد باشی و جواب بدی بهتر از اينه که همه چیو خونده باشی ولی هیچی نتوني جواب بدی 
انگيزه : والا چی بگم فقط براتون اینو دارم بدونين که ارزششو دارین که موفق بشین

----------


## optician

> سلام دوستان
> خداقوت
> دیدم همه دارن بی انگیزه میشن گفتن ی بحث جدید راه بندازم
> ازتون می خوام ی بار دیگه اهداف و آرزو هاتونو مرور کنید و به این سوالا جواب بدین
> دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟
> کدوم دانشگاه؟چه رتبه ای؟چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟هنوز انگیزه دارین؟چقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ 
> انگیزه بدین اما جهت اصلی بحث منحرف نکنین
> باتشکر



1. بینایی سنجی
2. زاهدان
3. 5000
4. متوسط
5.بله
6. پنجاه درصد
7. شیمی اسید و باز و الکترو شیمی و فیزیک پیش 2 مونده

----------


## fafa.Mmr

دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟ پزشکی دارو سازی بینایی سنجی هوشبری
کدوم دانشگاه؟ تهران مشهد اصفهان یزدچه رتبه ای؟ زیر 3000چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟ بالاخره جوری بوده که هم اذیت نشم هم راضی باشمهنوز انگیزه دارین؟عید نداشتم ولی الان ارهچقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟برای پزشکی 50% برای دارو 70% برای بینایی سنجی 85% برای هوشبری 98%خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ نه بابا چندتاشون عقب موندم سوالی نبود؟باتشکر!!! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## The.Best.Name

دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟ پزشکی اولویت 1 و بعدش داروسازی

کدوم دانشگاه؟ شهید بهشتی / خوابگاه خودم / اتاق خودم ( خیلی برا تزیین مزیینش زحمت کشیده بودم اتاق مرتبی بود هعععی ) اگه نشد رشت رو ترجیح میدم چه رتبه ای؟ اول خدا دوم تلاش خودم چه با تاثیر معدل چه بی تاثیر معدل ایشالا بین 100 تا 600
چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟ راضیم از تلاش خودم فک کنم کافی بوده هم به زندگی روزمره ی خودم رسیدم هم به درسامهنوز انگیزه دارین؟ مگه میشه نداشته باشم ؟!؟!؟! چقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟ 10000000000000000 %%%%خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ عمومی ها تمومه زیست و شیمی رم تو دو هفته ی پیش یبار دیگه خوندم ، زمین رو هم که شهریور تموم کرده بودم موند ریاضی و فیزیک که اونام هم تقریبا داره خلاص میشه البته فقط مطالبی که مد نظرمه

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟  دندان 
کدوم دانشگاه؟  ترجیحا شهید بهشتی اگرم نشد آزاد تهرانچه رتبه ای؟  800تا 1000چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟  کمتر از حد انتظارهنوز انگیزه دارین؟ آره خیلی زیاد اما استرس بیشترهچقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟ 40تا 60درصدخوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ آره اما خیلی درهم برهم.

----------


## saeedee

> سلام دوستان
> خداقوت
> دیدم همه دارن بی انگیزه میشن گفتن ی بحث جدید راه بندازم
> ازتون می خوام ی بار دیگه اهداف و آرزو هاتونو مرور کنید و به این سوالا جواب بدین
> دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟
> کدوم دانشگاه؟چه رتبه ای؟چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟هنوز انگیزه دارین؟چقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ 
> انگیزه بدین اما جهت اصلی بحث منحرف نکنین
> باتشکر




1. جون میدم واس داروسازی.. البته جدیدا ب پزشکیم علاقه مند شدم  :Yahoo (8): 
2. ایشالله تبریز.. نشد اورمیه 
3. حتما ک زیر 1000 :Yahoo (16): 
4. اخیرا خیییییلی
5. زیااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااد  :Yahoo (15):  موخای ؟ :Yahoo (3): 
6. مطمعنم قبول میشم.... حالا امسال ن سال دیگ  :Yahoo (83): 

7. آخر خرداد همشون له شدن فک کنم  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Masoume

کاردرمانی یا فیزیو.
فرق نداره کدوم شهر.
انگیزم خوبه.
احتمال 70 درصد قبولم
کتابامم تقریبا لت و پار کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr fatima97

دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟ دندان.....دارو
کدوم دانشگاه؟ هرکجا :Yahoo (101): چه رتبه ای؟زیر1000 :Yahoo (117): چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟60درصد :Yahoo (17): هنوز انگیزه دارین؟بـــــــــــــلهچقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟50درصد :Yahoo (4): خوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ نه هنوز خرداد تموم میشه ایشالااااااا :Yahoo (15): اونایی که استرس دارن دلیلشم بگن...میترسم نتونم درسامو تموم کنم.....آخه زیاد میخوابم :Yahoo (27):

----------


## zahra.97

عالی بود

----------


## Dr.soroush

دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟ پزشکی :Yahoo (4): 
کدوم دانشگاه؟ انشللا شهید بهشتی :Yahoo (83): چه رتبه ای؟ زیر 1000چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟ تا دلت بخوادهنوز انگیزه دارین؟ چرا نداشته باشمچقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟ از خود راضی نیستما ولی زبادخوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ خیر

----------


## Dr.soroush

سلام دوستان :Y (506): 
یه چند تا سوال دارم لطفا نظر بدین می خوام از تجربه هاتون استفاد کنم:
اینجا چند نفر کنکوری هستند؟چه درسی رو  بیشتر خوندید؟ چرا؟فکر می کنید چه درسی سخت تر از بقیه است؟فکر میکنی چه درسی رو درصد بالاتری میزنید؟
با تشکر فراوان :Y (389):

----------


## Healer

> سلام دوستان
> یه چند تا سوال دارم لطفا نظر بدین می خوام از تجربه هاتون استفاد کنم:
> اینجا چند نفر کنکوری هستند؟چه درسی رو  بیشتر خوندید؟ چرا؟فکر می کنید چه درسی سخت تر از بقیه است؟فکر میکنی چه درسی رو درصد بالاتری میزنید؟ 
> با تشکر فراوان


1. نمیدونم  :Yahoo (20): 
2. زیست به خاطر تاثیر زیاد و شیمی به خاطر علاقه زیاد 
3. ریاضی که افتضاحه بعدم فیزیک گاهی اذیت میکنه شیمی در کل خوبه اگه محاسباتشو در نظر نمیگیرم که اونم مربوط میشه به ریاضی
4. زیست.عربی.ادبیات.دینی

----------


## Dr fatima97

اینجا چند نفر کنکوری هستند؟ من یکی از کنکوریا :Yahoo (21): چه درسی رو  بیشتر خوندید؟ چرا؟زیست....چون عاشقشم :Yahoo (8): فکر می کنید چه درسی سخت تر از بقیه است؟فیزیــــــــــــــــک :Yahoo (17): فکر میکنی چه درسی رو درصد بالاتری میزنید؟زیست و دینی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## loveooooops

*اینجا چند نفر کنکوری هستند؟ خیلی :D*
*چه درسی رو بیشتر خوندید؟ چرا؟ زیست و دینی و شیمی ... همینجوری هر کدومو حوصلم میشد میخوندم*  :Yahoo (5): 
*فکر می کنید چه درسی سخت تر از بقیه است؟ ریاضی* 
*فکر میکنی چه درسی رو درصد بالاتری میزنید؟ زبان و دینی و شیمی*

----------


## EdisS

> خب من هم پزشکی رو دوست دارم هم روانشناسی پزشکی میخوام تا هم مفید باشم و تو شرایط بحرانی بتونم جون عزیزانم و مردمو نجات بدم هم بتونم یه حامی مالی پیدا کنم برا خوندن رشته ی موردعلاقم یعنی روانشناسی
> من عاشق هیجانم میخوام هیجان زندگیمو با نجات جون مردم نجات بدم
> امیدوارم موفق بشم و بشید


 :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## محسن حاجیان

^_^ گزارش روزانه من ، خواهشا بیا تو و انرژی مثبت بده ^_^
انگیزه بدید ممنون  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Brilliant

۱.داروسازی
۲.تهران
۵۰۰.۳منطقه ۲
۴.در حد متوسط تلاش کردم شاید ۶۰ درصد
۵.انگیزمو از دست دادم به شدددت
۵۰.۶درصد
۷.نه هنوز
۸.استرس ندارم خیلییی نا امیدم


فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Brilliant

> سلام دوستان
> یه چند تا سوال دارم لطفا نظر بدین می خوام از تجربه هاتون استفاد کنم:
> اینجا چند نفر کنکوری هستند؟چه درسی رو  بیشتر خوندید؟ چرا؟فکر می کنید چه درسی سخت تر از بقیه است؟فکر میکنی چه درسی رو درصد بالاتری میزنید؟
> با تشکر فراوان


شیمی و ریاضی!وچون خیلی دوسشون دارم
فیزیک
زبان و شیمی و ریاضی

فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Taha19

دوست دارین چه رشته ای قبول شین؟داندانپزشکی
کدوم دانشگاه؟علوم پزشکی اردبیلچه رتبه ای؟999چقدر براش تلاش کردین؟50درصدهنوز انگیزه دارین؟اتفاقا من تازگیا انگیزم بی نهایت شدهچقدر احتمال می دین قبول شین؟50 درصد اگر نشد دبیری زیستخوندن درساتون تموم شده؟ ریاضی که هیچی نمیدونم به غیر احتمال و ماتریس و آمار ...فیزیکم تقریبا پیش 35 درصد کنکور خوندم ولی زیست و شیمی بالای 60 تلاش میکنم عمومی ها هم قطعا بالا میزنم اونایی که استرس دارن دلیلشم بگن... من یه کمی استرس دارم چون نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم تا جمع بندی کنم

----------


## Hello

> سلام دوستان
> یه چند تا سوال دارم لطفا نظر بدین می خوام از تجربه هاتون استفاد کنم:
> اینجا چند نفر کنکوری هستند؟چه درسی رو  بیشتر خوندید؟ چرا؟فکر می کنید چه درسی سخت تر از بقیه است؟فکر میکنی چه درسی رو درصد بالاتری میزنید؟
> با تشکر فراوان


1.نمیدونم تاحالا نشمردم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
2.زیست به دلیل علاقه ی زیاد به این درس
3.تو کنکور شیمی ولی الان عربی که درستش میکنم انشاالله
4.زیست،ادب،زبان،دین و زندگی احتمال داره ریاضی رو هم بالا بزنم

----------


## raha..

سلام
اول اینکه دوستان کنکوری ی کم سحر خیز باشین...

اینجا چند نفر کنکوری هستند؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): چه درسی رو  بیشتر خوندید؟ چرا؟ هیچی ؛تازه شروع کردمفکر می کنید چه درسی سخت تر از بقیه است؟سخت ؟؟؟؟ مگه درس سخت هم داریم؟؟؟؟فکر میکنی چه درسی رو درصد بالاتری میزنید؟ الان که هیچی نخوندم  ادبیات ، دینی بالای 60 
ریاضی و فیزیک :بد نهایت 30-40
تا 26 خرداد صبر کن بهت میگم دقیقا چی کاره ام

----------


## raha..

دوستان به نظرم هدفتونو بطور کامل مشخص کنین
هروقت بی انگیزه شدین از خودتون بپرسین من برای چی امروز زنده ام؟؟؟؟
فکر می کنم هر روز زندگی آدم یعنی تو باید به اون چیزی که می خوای برسی
من هروقت بی انگیزه میشم به خودم می گم فک کن به زمان پیری ات وقتی داری نفسای آخرتو میکشی
خوش گذرانی امروزت یادت میاد؟؟؟؟
یادته چی کار کردی؟؟؟؟
عمرا اگه یادت باشه فقط میدونی درس نخوندی...
ببین کار امروزت چقدر بیهوده بوده...
اگه دوس نداری ی عمر حسرت به دل بمونی و وقتی ی پزشک ،مهندس ، روانشناس یا بهتر بگم ی کسی میبینی که آرزوت بوده شغل اونو داشته باشی به یاد گذشته خودت نیوفتی
فقط ی راه داره امروز پاشو...
اگ میگی باشه 1 ساعت دیگه  :   اون ی ساعت هرگز نمیرسه
الان اگ پاشدی که هیچ  وگرنه همیشه  ی حسرت بزرگ تو دلت میمونه
بی خودی نگو انگیزه ندارم به خودت دروغ نگو...
انگیزه یعنی وقتی میگی پزشکی، مهندسی ، وکالت قند تو دلت آب شه...
این انگیزه است....

----------


## yasi20

اینجا چند نفر کنکوری هستند؟من هستم خیر سرمچه درسی رو  بیشتر خوندید؟ چرا؟شیمی چون دوسش دارم بعد فیزیکفکر می کنید چه درسی سخت تر از بقیه است؟قطعا زیست تو عمومیام ادبیاتفکر میکنی چه درسی رو درصد بالاتری میزنید؟فیزیک تو عمومیام زبان و دینی

----------


## raha..

دوستان ی سوال:
کنکوری رشته ریاضی یا ادبیات نداریم؟؟؟
چرا نیستن اصلا....

----------


## Aboli

یه کلیپ انگیزشی باسه بچه های کنکوری
اگر هم بازم کلیپ انگیزشی میخوای :
ویدیو های ایمان دانش راد. مدرس، نویسنده، و سخنران انگیزشی موفقیت.

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..

ماکه اینجوری نیستیم....

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..

من وقتی درس میخونم:

----------


## raha..

تلاش برای کنکور  فرزندان ما:

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## Amir hossein007

> من
> انگیزه دارم زیاد...
> خواستین بگین بدم بهتون


کم بود بیا مال منم بگیر دستت زیاد بشه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## raha..

> کم بود بیا مال منم بگیر دستت زیاد بشه


خوشحالم که انگیزه داری :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## raha..

البته فکر کنم الان برعکس شده...

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## Ali TiR

> فایل پیوست 54559
> فایل پیوست 54560


آبیاری گیاهان دریایی 
خخخخخخ عکس آخری خیلی قشنگ بود 
خسته نباشید  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## raha..

فدات

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..

بچه ها کجایین دقیقا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دارین میخونین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raha..

در لایتناهای حیات -آنجا که ساکنم -همه چیز عالی و کامل و تمام عیار است.
من همواره در حمایت و هدایت الهی قرار دارم.
درون نگری برای من خطری در بر ندارد.
من فراتر از شخصیت و گذشته و حال یا آینده ام هستم.
اکنون به انتخاب خود ، از مشکلات شخصیتی خویش فرا میروم تا اهمیت هستی خود را دریابم.
من کاملا مشتاقم که خویشتن دوستی رابیاموزم.
در جهانم همه چیز نیکوست.

----------


## raha..

سلام دوستان 
امروز اومدم تا فقط انگیزه بدم به همه 
لطفا بی انگیزگی هاتون مطرح کنین همین جا
و در مورد حرفام هم نظز بدین.....
هرچی دلتون میخواد بگین اما توهین نکنین.........

----------


## raha..

به جای استفاده از کلمات منفی مثبت گویی کنید...
مثلا
خسته نباشید:خداقوت
نا امیدم:به امید بیشتری نیاز دارم

----------


## raha..

روزی مردی داخل چاله ای افتاد و بسيار دردش گرفت ...
یک روحانی او را دید و گفت :
حتما گناهی انجام داده ای!
یک دانشمند:
عمق چاله و رطوبت خاک آن را اندازه گرفت! 
یک روزنامه نگار :
در مورد دردهایش با او مصاحبه کرد!
یک یوگيست به او گفت :
این چاله و همچنين دردت فقط در ذهن تو هستند در واقعيت وجود ندارند!!!
یک پزشک:
برای او دو قرص آسپرین پایين انداخت! 
یک پرستار:
کنار چاله ایستاد و با او گریه کرد!
یک روانشناس :
او را تحریک کرد تا دلایلی را که پدر و مادرش او را آماده افتادن به داخل چاله کرده بودند پيدا کند!
یک تقویت کننده فکر :
او را نصيحت کرد که : خواستن توانستن است! 
یک فرد خوشبين :
به او گفت : ممکن بود یکی از پاهات رو بشکنی!!! 
سپس فرد بیسوادی گذشت و دست او را گرفت و او را از چاله بيرون آورد...! 
نتیجه : اگه فردی رو دیدین که مشکلی براش پیش اومده بجای قضاوت و سرزنش کردن بهش کمک کنین

----------


## raha..

یکی بود یکی نبود  مرد جواني در آرزوي ازدواج با دختر  زيباروي کشاورزي بود. به نزد کشاورز  رفت تا از او اجازه بگيره. کشاورز براندازش کرد و گفت: پسر جان، برو در آن  قطعه زمين بايست. من سه گاو نر رو يک به يک آزاد ميکنم، اگر تونستي دم هر  کدوم از اين سه گاو رو بگيري، ميتوني با دخترم ازدواج کنيمرد  جوان در مرتع، به انتظار اولين گاو ايستاد. در طويله باز شد و بزرگترين و  خشمگين‌ترين گاوي که تو عمرش ديده بود به بيرون دويد. فکر کرد يکي از  گاوهاي بعدي، گزينه ي بهتري خواهد بود، پس به کناري دويد و گذاشت گاو از  مرتع بگذره و از در پشتي خارج بشه. دوباره در طويله باز شد. باورنکردني  بود! در تمام عمرش چيزي به اين بزرگي و درندگي نديده بود. با سُم به زمين  ميکوبيد، خرخر ميکرد و وقتي او رو ديد، آب دهانش جاري شد. گاو بعدي هر چيزي  هم که باشه، بايد از اين بهتر باشه. به سمتِ حصارها دويد و گذاشت گاو از  مرتع عبور کنه و از در پشتي خارج بشه. براي  بار سوم در طويله بار شد. لبخند بر لبان مرد جوان ظاهر شد. اين ضعيف ترين،  کوچک ترين و لاغرترين گاوي بود که تو عمرش ديده بود. اين گاو، براي مرد  جوان بود! در حالي که گاو نزديک ميشد، در جاي مناسب قرار گرفت و درست به  موقع بر روي گاو پريد. دستش رو دراز کرد... اما گاو دم نداشت!

----------


## raha..

*پیرمردی تنها در مینه سوتا زندگی می کرد . او می خواست مزرعه  سیب زمینی اش راشخم بزند اما این کار خیلی سختی بود. تنها پسرش که می  توانست به او کمک کند در زندان بود . پیرمرد نامه ای برای پسرش نوشت و  وضعیت را برای او توضیح داد :* 
*پسرعزیزم من حال خوشی ندارم چون امسال نخواهم توانست سیب زمینی  بکارم . من نمی خواهم این مزرعه را از دست بدهم، چون مادرت همیشه زمان کاشت  محصول را دوست داشت. من برای کار مزرعه خیلی پیر شده ام. اگر تو اینجا  بودی تمام مشکلات من حل می شد . من می دانم که اگر تو اینجا بودی مزرعه را  برای من شخم می زدی .* 
*دوستدار تو پدر* 
*پیرمرد این تلگراف را دریافت کرد :* 
*پدر, به خاطر خدا مزرعه را شخم نزن , من آنجا اسلحه پنهان کرده ام .* 
*4 صبح فردا 12 نفر از مأموران* *fbi** و افسران پلیس محلی دیده شدند, و تمام مزرعه را شخم زدند بدون اینکه اسلحه ای پیدا کنند .*
*پیرمرد بهت زده نامه دیگری به پسرش نوشت و به او گفت که چه اتفاقی افتاده و می خواهد چه کند ؟ پسرش پاسخ داد :* 
*پدر برو و سیب زمینی هایت را بکار، این بهترین کاری بود که از اینجا می توانستم برایت انجام بدهم .* 
*در دنیا هیچ بن بستی نیست. یا راهی‌ خواهم یافت، یا راهی‌ خواهم ساخت*

----------


## raha..

شیوانا از راهی می گذشت. پسر جوانی را  دید با قیافه ای خاک آلوده و افسرده که آهسته قدم برمی داشت و گه گاه رو  به آسمان می کرد و آه می کشید. شیوانا کنار جوان آمد و از او پرسید: «غمگین  بودن حالت خوبی نیست. چرا این حالت را برگزیده ای؟»
پسر جوان  لبخند تلخی زد و گفت: «دلباخته دختری خوب و پسندیده شده ام. او هم به من دل  بسته است اما هم پدر من و هم پدر آن دختر از هم زیاد خوششان نمی آید.  امروز من دل به دریا زدم و در مقابل پدر خودم و پدر او با صدای بلند فریاد  زدم که یا باید با ازدواج من با دختر مورد علاقه ام موافقت کنند یا اینکه  من خودم را خواهم کشت!»
شیوانا لبخندی زد و گفت: «و آنها هم  یکصدا گفتند که با گزینه دوم موافقت کردند و گفتند برو خودت را بکش چون با  ازدواج شما دو نفر موافقت نمی کنند!؟ درست است؟»
پسر آهی کشید و  گفت: «بله! الآن مانده ام چه کنم. از طرفی زیر حرفم نمی توانم بزنم و از  طرف دیگر هم می دانم که خودکشی گناه است و فایده ای هم ندارد. اشتباه کارم  کجا بود!؟»
شیوانا دستی بر شانه های جوان زد و گفت: «اشتباه تو  در جمله ای بود  که گفتی! وقتی انسان چیزی را از اعماق وجودش می خواهد دیگر  مقابل این خواسته گزینه جایگزین و انتخاب دیگری مطرح نمی کند. او فقط یک  انتخاب را می خواهد و هرگز هم از این انتخاب خود کوتاه نمی آید. تو باید می  گفتی یا با ازدواج من با این دختر موافقت کنید و یا باز هم باید با این  ازدواج موافق باشید.»
شیوانا این بار محکم بر شانه جوان کوبید و  گفت: «همیشه در زندگی وقتی چیزی را طلب می کنی دیگر به سراغ «شاید و اگر و  اما» نرو. هر وقت که در خواسته تو تردیدی ایجاد می شود و تو این تردید را  با آوردن عبارت «یا این یا آن» بیان می کنی، مخاطبین تو می فهمند که چیزی  که می خواهی قابل معامله است و اگر برآوردن قسمت اول درخواست تو  سخت و  مشکل باشد، بلافاصله به سراغ قسمت دوم آن می روند و تو هرگز نباید روی بعضی  از خواسته های خود امکان معامله فراهم کنی! یاد بگیر که روی بعضی از  آرزوهایت از عبارت «یا این یا باز هم این» استفاده کنی. مطمئن باش محبوب تو  هم وقتی این جمله را می شنید بیشتر از جمله ای که گفتی خوشحال و مصمم می  شد.»
﻿

----------


## raha..

آهنگری بود که با وجود رنج های متعدد و بیماری اش عمیقاً به خدا عشق می  ورزید. روزی یکی از دوستانش که اعتقادی به خدا نداشت از او پرسید:
تو چگونه می توانی خدایی را که رنج و بیماری نصیب می کند دوست داشته باشی؟ آهنگر، سر به زیر آورد و گفت:
وقتی  می خواهم وسیله ای آهنی بسازم یک تکه آهن را در کوره قرار می دهم. سپس آن  را روی سندان می گذارم و می کوبم تا به شکل دلخواهم درآید. اگر به صورت  دلخواهم درآمد، می دانم که وسیله مفیدی خواهد بود. اگر نه، آن را کنار می  گذارم....
همین موضوع باعث شده است که همیشه به درگاه خداوند دعا کنم که خدایا! مرا در کوره های رنج قرار ده، اما کنار نگذار...

----------


## raha..

آلفرد نوبل از جمله افراد معدودی بود که این  شانس را داشت تا قبل از مردن، آگهی وفاتش را بخواند! زمانی که برادرش  لودویگ فوت شد، روزنامه‌ها اشتباهاً فکر کردند که نوبل معروف (مخترع  دینامیت) مرده است.
 آلفرد وقتی صبح روزنامه ها را می‌خواند با دیدن تیتر صفحه اول، میخكوب شد:آلفرد نوبل، دلال مرگ و مخترع مر‌گ آورترین سلاح بشری مرد!
 آلفرد، خیلی ناراحت شد. با خود فكر كرد: آیا خوب است كه من را پس از مرگ این گونه بشناسند؟
 سریع وصیت نامه‌اش را آورد. جمله‌های بسیاری  را خط زد و اصلاح كرد. پیشنهاد كرد ثروتش صرف جایزه‌ای برای صلح و  پیشرفت‌های صلح آمیز شود. امروزه نوبل را نه به نام دینامیت، بلكه به نام  مبدع جایزه صلح نوبل، جایزه‌های فیزیك و شیمی نوبل و ... می‌شناسیم. او  امروز، هویت دیگری دارد.

----------


## raha..

ﻣﺮﺩ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩﺭی ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺯ ﺳﺨﻨﺮﺍﻧﯿﺶ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ  ﺑﻪ ﺣﻀﺎﺭ ﮔﻔﺖ: «ﺍﺯ ﻣﯿاﻥ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺧﺎﻧﻣﻬﺎ ﻭ ﺁﻗﺎﯾﻮﻥ، ﮐﺴﯽ ﻫﺴﺖ ﮐﻪ ﺩﻭﺳﺖ ﺩﺍﺷﺘﻪ ﺑﺎﺷﻪ  ﺟﺎﯼ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎﺷﻪ، ﯾﻪ ﺁﺩﻡ ﭘﻮﻟﺪﺍﺭ ﻭ ﻣﻮﻓﻖ؟»
ﻫﻤﻪ ﺩﺳﺖ ﺑﻠﻨﺪ ﮐﺮﺩﻧﺪ! ﻣﺮﺩ  ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩﺭ ﻟﺒﺨﻨﺪﯼ ﺯﺩ ﻭ حرفهایش را ﺷﺮﻭﻉ ﮐﺮﺩ: «ﺑﺎ ﺳﻪ ﺗﺎ ﺍﺯ ﺭﻓﯿﻘﻬﺎﯼ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ  ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻞ، ﯾﻪ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﭘﺸﺘﯿﺒﺎﻧﯽ ﺭﺍﻩ ﺍﻧﺪﺍﺧﺘﯿم و ﺍﻓﺘﺎﺩﯾﻢ ﺗﻮﯼ ﮐﺎﺭ. ﺍﻣﺎ ﻫﻨﻮﺯ ﯾﻪ ﺳﺎﻝ  ﻧﺸﺪﻩ، ﻃﻌﻢ ﻭﺭﺷﮑﺴﺘﮕﯽ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﻩ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﻮﻧﯽ ﺭﻭ ﭼﺸﯿﺪﯾﻢ! ﺭﻓﯿﻖ ﺍﻭﻟﻢ ﺍﺯ ﺗﯿﻢ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺷﺪ ﻭ  ﺭﻓﺖ ﺩﻧﺒﺎﻝ ﺩﺭﺳﺶ! ﺍﻣﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎ ﺍﻭﻥ ﺩﻭ ﺗﺎ ﺭﻓﯿﻖ، ﺑﻪ راهمون ﺍﺩﺍﻣﻪ ﺩﺍﺩﻡ. این بار  ﯾﻪ ﺍﯾﺪﻩ ﺭﻭ ﺑﻪ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﻪ ﺗﻮﻟﯿﺪ ﺭﺳﻮﻧﺪﯾﻢ، ﺍﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺗﻘﺎﺿﺎ ﺟﻮﺍﺏ ﻧﺪﺍﺩ ﻭ ﻭﺭﺷﮑﺴﺖ  ﺷﺪﯾﻢ! ﺍﯾﻦ ﺩﻓﻌﻪ ﺩﻭﯾﺴﺖ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﻮﻥ! ﺭﻓﯿﻖ ﺩﻭﻡ ﻫﻢ ﺍﺯ ﻣﺎ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺷﺪ ﻭ ﺭﻓﺖ ﭘﯽ ﮐﺎﺭﺵ! ﻣﻦ  موندم ﻭ ﺭﻓﯿﻖ ﺳﻮﻡ. ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺯ ﻣﺪﺗﯽ ﺑﺎ ﻫﻤﯿﻦ ﺭﻓﯿﻖ ﺳﻮﻡ، ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﺟﺪﯾﺪ ﺣﻤﻞ ﻭ ﻧﻘﻞ ﺭﺍﻩ  ﺍﻧﺪﺍﺧﺘﯿﻢ، ﺍﻣﺎ ﭼﯿﺰﯼ ﻧﮕﺬﺷﺖ ﮐﻪ ﺷﮑﺴﺖ ﺧﻮﺭﺩﯾﻢ. ﺍﯾﻦ ﺑﺎﺭ ﺣﺠﻢ ﺿﺮﺭﻫﺎﯼ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻪ ﻧﯿﻢ  ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩ ﺭﺳﯿﺪ! ﺭﻓﯿﻖ ﺳﻮﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﺎﺻﻞ ﺷﺪ ﻭ ﺭﻓﺖ ﭘﯽ یه ﺷﻐﻞ کارمندی! ﺗﻮﯼ ﺍﯾﻦ ﮔﯿﺮ ﻭ  ﺩﺍﺭ، ﺑﺎ ﻫﻤﺴﺮﻡ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺕ ﺟﺪﯾﺪﯼ ﺭﻭ ﺭﺍﻩ ﺍﻧﺪﺍﺧﺘﯿﻢ ﻭ ﮐﺎﺭﻣﻮﻥ ﺗﺎ ﺻﺎﺩﺭﺍﺕ ﮐﺎﻻ ﻫﻢ ﺭﺷﺪ  ﮐﺮﺩ. ﺍﻭﺿﺎﻉ ﺧﻮﺏ ﺑﻮﺩ ﻭ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻪ ﺳﻮﺩﺩﻫﯽ ﺭﺳﯿﺪﯾﻢ ﺍﻣﺎ ﯾﻬﻮ ﺗﻮﯼ ﯾﻪ ﺗﺼﺎﺩﻑ ﻟﻌﻨﺘﯽ،  همسرم را ﺍﺯ ﺩﺳﺖ ﺩﺍﺩﻡ! ﻫﻤﻪ ﭼﯽ ﺑﻬﻢ ﺭﯾﺨﺖ ﻭ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ مالی رو ﺍﺯ ﺩﺳﺖ ﺩﺍﺩﻡ! ﺷﺮﮐﺖ  ﺍﻓﺘﺎﺩ ﺗﻮﯼ ﭼﺎﻟﻪ ﻭﺭﺷﮑﺴﺘﮕﯽ ﺑﺎ ﺩﻭ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩ ﺑﺪﻫﯽ! ﺷﮑﺴﺖ ﭘﺸﺖ ﺷﮑﺴﺖ! ﻣﺪﺗﯽ ﺑﻌﺪ ﭘﺴﺮ  ﮐﻮﭼﯿﮑﻢ ﺑﺨﺎﻃﺮ ﺗﻮﻣﻮﺭ ﻣﻐﺰﯼ ﻓﻮﺕ ﮐﺮﺩ. ﭼﻨﺪ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﺪ، یه ﺍﺯﺩﻭﺍﺝ ﺩﻭﻡ ﺩﺍﺷﺘﻢ ﮐﻪ ﺑﻪ  ﻃﻼﻕ فوری ﻣﻨﺠﺮ ﺷﺪ! ﺑﺎﻻﺧﺮﻩ ﺩﺭ ﻣﺮﺯ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﻩ ﻭ ﻫﻔﺖ ﺳﺎﻟﮕﯽ، ﺑﺎ ﭘﺴﺮ ﺑﺰﺭﮔﻢ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ  ﺟﺪﯾﺪﯼ ﺯﺩﯾﻢ ﺑﺎ ﻣﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﺟﺪﯾﺪ. ﺍﻭﻟﺶ ﺗﻘﺎﺿﺎ ﺧﻮﺏ ﺑﻮﺩ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺑﺎ ﻭﺍﺭﺩﺍﺕ ﺑﯽ ﺭﻭﯾﻪ ﻧﻤﻮﻧﻪ  ﺟﻨﺲ ﻣﺎ، ﻣﺤﺼﻮﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻓﺖ ﻓﺮﻭﺵ ﭘﯿﺪﺍ ﮐﺮﺩ ﻭ ﺑﺎﺯ ﻭﺭﺷﮑﺴﺖ ﺷﺪﯾﻢ. ﻫﻔﺖ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺣﺒﺲ ﺭﻭ  ﺑﺨﺎﻃﺮ ﺩﺭﮔﯿﺮﯼ ﺑﺎ ﻃﻠﺒﮑﺎﺭﻫﺎﯼ ﺩﻭﻟﺘﯽ ﻭ ﺧﺼﻮﺻﯽ ﮔﺬﺭﻭﻧﺪﻡ ﻭ ﺍﻣﻮﺍﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻫﻤﺶ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭﻩ  ﺷﺪ! ﺷﮑﺴﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻫﺎﻡ ﺑﻮﺩﻧﺪ ﻭ ﻣﻨﻢ ﻫﻨﻮﺯ ﺑﻮﺩﻡ! ﺑﻪ ﻣﺤﺾ ﺭﻫﺎﯾﯽ ﺍﺯ ﺣﺒﺲ، ﺑﺎﺯ ﮐﺎﺭ  ﺟﺪﯾﺪﯼ ﺭﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺭﺕ ﺯﺩﯾﻢ ﻭ این بار ﻣﻮﻓﻖ ﺷﺪﯾﻢ. ﺷﺮﮐﺘﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻓﺘﺎﺩ ﺗﻮﯼ ﺩﺭﺁﻣﺪ ﻭ  ﻭﺿﻌﻤﻮﻥ ﺧﻮﺏ ﺷﺪ. ﻣﻦ ﺑﻪ ﺳﺮﻋﺖ ﻭ ﺑﺎ ﯾﻪ ﺭﺷﺪ ﻋﺎﻟﯽ، ﺍﺯ ﭼﺎﻟﻪ ﺑﺪﻫﯽ ﻫﺎ ﺩﺭﺍﻭﻣﺪﻡ. ﺍﻻﻥ  ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻩ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﻭﺍﺑﺴﺘﻪ ﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻭ ﺷﺪﻩ ﯾﻪ ﻫﻠﺪﯾﻨﮓ ﺑﺰﺭﮒ، ﺍﻭﻧﻢ ﺑﺎ ﺩﻩ ﻫﺰﺍﺭﭘﺮﺳﻨﻞ.  ﻣﺮﺩ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩﺭ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺯ ﺭﺳﯿﺪﻥ ﺑﻪ ﺍﯾﻦ ﻗﺴﻤﺖ ﺍﺯ ﺣﺮﻓﻬﺎیش، ﺍﺯ ﺣﻀﺎﺭ ﭘﺮﺳﯿﺪ:  «ﻫﻤﻮﻧﻄﻮﺭ ﮐﻪ ﺷﻨﯿﺪﯾﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺭﺳﯿﺪﻥ ﺑﻪ ﺍﯾﻦ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺯﻧﺪﮔﯽ، ﺗﺎﻭﺍﻥ ﺩﺍﺩﻡ. ﻋﺬﺍﺏ  ﮐﺸﯿﺪﻡ. ﺁﯾﺎ ﮐﺴﯽ ﺣﺎﺿﺮ ﻫﺴﺖ ﺑﺎﺯﻡ ﻣﺴﯿﺮ ﻣﻨﻮ ﻃﯽ ﮐﻨﻪ؟ ﻫﯿﭻ ﮐﺲ ﺩﺳﺘﺸﻮ ﺑﻠﻨﺪ ﻧﮑﺮﺩ!  ﻣﺮﺩ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩﺭ ﺧﻨﺪﻩ ﺑﻠﻨﺪﯼ ﮐﺮﺩ ﻭ ﺳﭙﺲ ﺑﺎ ﮔﻔﺘﻦ ﯾﻪ ﺟﻤﻠﻪ ﺍﺯ ﭘﺸﺖ ﺗﺮﯾﺒﻮﻥ ﺍﻭﻣﺪ  ﭘﺎﺋﯿﻦ: «ﺧﯿﻠﯽ ﻫﺎﺗﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﺳﺖ ﺩﺍﺭﯾﺪ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺟﺎﯼ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎﺷﯿﺪ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺣﺎﺿﺮ ﺑﻪ ﻃﯽ ﮐﺮﺩﻥ ﻣﺴﯿﺮ  ﺳﺨﺘﯽ ﻧﯿﺴﺘﯿﺪ ﮐﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻃﯽ ﮐﺮﺩﻡ.» 
﻿

----------


## raha..

بعد از شكست بلند شويم.                      يك زرافه از ارتفاع بدنيا مي آيد!! يك نوزاد زرافه به محض        وارد شدن به اين دنياي خاكي از ارتفاع 3 متري به زمين مي افتد. (ارتفاع شكم        مادر تا زمين) و معمولاً با پشت خود فرود مي آيد. ولي پس از چند ثانيه برمي        گردد و پاهاي خود را در زير شكم خود جمع مي كند. و با تكاني مايع حاصل از        زايمان را از سر و صورت خود پاك مي كند، و براي اولين بار دنيا را مي بيند.        اما پس از آن زرافه مادر اولين درس زندگي را به بچه خود مي آموزد.
       او آنقدر سر خود را پايين مي آورد تا نوزاد خود را        ببيند. سپس لحظاتي منتظر مي ماند. و بلافاصله غير منتظره ترين كاري را كه        فكرش را بكنيد انجام مي دهد.  و با لگد ضربه اي به كودك خود مي زند به طوريكه        بچه زرافه كمي آنطرف تر به پشت روي زمين مي افتد. و اين عمل تكرار مي شود.
       تا زمانيكه بچه زرافه نتواند بر روي دو پاي خود بايستد        فرآيند خشونت دوباره و دوباره تكرار مي شود. هر گاه بچه زرافه احساس خستگي        كند و تنبلي كند مادر دوباره با يك لگد او را وادار به تقلا مي كند. تا اينكه        بچه زرافه براي اولين بار سر پا بايستد. اما زرافه مادر دوباره لگدي به كودك        خود مي زند! اما چرا؟ براي اينكه به خاطر داشته باشد چگونه اولين بار بلند        شده است در حقيقت مادر با اينكار به نوزاد مي آموزد كه بايد سريع بلند شود تا        بتواند با گله بماند و گرنه وعده غذايي براي درندگان خواهد شد.
       اين حقيقت در دنياي واقعي هم نمود پيدا مي كند. اروين        استون درباره افرادي كه در زمينه هاي مختلف موفق و سرشناس بوده اند تحقيقات        جامعي كرده است. و زندگينامه افرادي مانند ميكلانژ، ون كوك، فرويد و داروين        را نگاشته و نقد كرده است. او سعي كرده بين اين افراد رابطه اي پيدا كند. او مي        گويد: «من در مورد افرادي مطلب نوشتم كه در سر رويايي داشتند و آن را انجام        دادند و به حقيقت رساندند. آنها تو سري خوردند، شكست خوردند، سرزنش شدند و        براي سالها به جايي نرسيدند، اما بعد از هر زمين خوردني بلند شدند و ادامه        دادند. شما نمي توانيد چنين افرادي را تخريب كنيد يا آنها را به هم بريزيد.        ديگر آنكه اين افراد كمترين چيز را براي خود مي خواستند.»

----------


## raha..

آیا شما مرغ هستید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کوه بلندی بود که لانه عقابی با چهار تخم، بر بلندای  آن قرار داشت. یک روز زلزله ای کوه را به لرزه در آورد و باعث شد که یکی  از تخم ها از دامنه کوه به پایین بلغزد. بر حسب اتفاق آن تخم به مزرعه ای  رسید که پر از مرغ و خروس بود. مرغ و خروس ها می دانستند که باید از این  تخم مراقبت کنند و بالاخره هم مرغ پیری داوطلب شد تا روی آن بنشیند و آن را  گرم نگهدارد تا جوجه به دنیا بیاید. یک روز تخم شکست و جوجه عقاب از آن  بیرون آمد. جوجه عقاب مانند سایر جوجه ها پرورش یافت و طولی نکشید که جوجه  عقاب باور کرد که چیزی جز یک جوجه خروس نیست. او زندگی و خانواده اش را دوست داشت اما چیزی از درون او فریاد می زد که تو بیش از این هستی.  تا این که یک روز که داشت در مزرعه بازی می کرد متوجه چند عقاب شد که در  آسمان اوج می گرفتند و پرواز می کردند. عقاب آهی کشید و گفت: ای کاش من هم  می توانستم مانند آنها پرواز کنم. مرغ و خروس ها شروع کردند به خندیدن و  گفتند: تو خروسی و یک خروس هرگز نمی تواند بپرد. اما عقاب همچنان به  خانواده واقعی اش که در آسمان پرواز می کردند خیره شده بود و در آرزوی  پرواز به سر می برد. اما هر موقع که عقاب از رویایش سخن می گفت به او می  گفتند: که رویای تو به حقیقت نمی پیوندد و عقاب هم کم کم باور کرد. بعد از  مدتی او دیگر به پرواز فکر نکرد و مانند یک خروس به زندگی ادامه داد و بعد  از سالها زندگی خروسی، از دنیا رفت.

----------


## raha..

مرد آهنگری سکته مغزی کرده بود و به  واسطه آن بخش سمت راست بدنش فلج شده بود. او چون خانه نشین شده بود. دائم  گریه می کرد و هر وقت کسی احوالش را می پرسید بلافاصله بغضش می ترکید و زار  زار در احوال خود می گریست. سرانجام خانواده مرد دست به دامان شیوانا شدند  و از او خواستند تا مرد آهنگر را دلداری دهد و با او صحبت کند.
شیوانا  به خانه مرد رفت و کنار بسترش نشست و احوالش را پرسید. طبق معمول مرد  آهنگر شروع به گریه نمود. شیوانا بی اعتنا به گریه مرد شروع به نقل داستانی  کرد. او گفت: «روزی یکی از فرماندهان شجاع ارتش امپراتور برای جنگ با دشمن  به جبهه نبرد رفت و همان روز اول در اثر اصابت شمشیر دست راستش را از دست  داد. فرمانده امپراتور را به درمانگاه بردند و زخمش را با آتش سوزاندند تا  عفونت نکند. یک ماه بعد او از بستر برخاست و دوباره به جبهه رفت. چند روز  بعد در اثر اصابت تیری پای راستش از کار افتاد. اما او تسلیم نشد و  سربازانش را مجبور کرد که سوار بر گاری او را به خط مقدم جنگ ببرند و در  همان خط اول نبرد با بدن نیمه کاره اش کل عملیات را راهبری کرد تا ارتش را  به پیروزی رساند.»
شیوانا سپس ساکت شد و دوباره رو به آهنگر کرد و به او گفت: «خوب دوباره از تو می پرسم حالت چطور است!؟»
اینبار  آهنگر بدون اینکه گریه و زاری کند با لبخند سری تکان داد و گفت: «حق با  شماست! من بدنم نیستم! پس خوبم!» و آنگاه به پسرش گفت که گاری را آماده کند  چون می خواهد با همان وضع نیمه فلج به مغازه آهنگری اش برود.
﻿

----------


## raha..

مشکلاتت را درست حل کن...
مردی در ساحل رودخانه‌ای نشسته بود كه ناگهان متوجه شد مرد دیگری در چنگال  امواج خروشان رودخانه گرفتار شده است و كمك می‌طلبد. داخل رودخانه شد و مرد  را به ساحل نجات آورد، به او تنفس مصنوعی داد. جراحاتش را پانسمان كرد و  پزشك را به بالینش آورد. هنوز حال غریق جا نیامده بود كه شنید دو نفر دیگر  در حال غرق شدن در رودخانه‌اند كمك می‌خواهند. دوباره به رودخانه پرید و به  زحمت آن دو نفر را هم نجات داد. اما پیش از آنكه فرصت پیدا كند صدای چهار  نفر دیگر را كه در حال غرق شدن بودند، شنید. بالاخره آن مرد آن قدر قربانی  نجات داد كه خودش خسته شده و از پا افتاد. ولی صدای فریاد كمك از طرف  روردخانه قطع نمی‌شد. كاش این مرد خیرخواه چند قدمی به طرف بالای رودخانه  می‌رفت و متوجه می‌شد كه دیوانه‌ای مردم را یكی‌یكی به آب می‌اندازد. در  این صورت این همه انرژی صرف نمی‌كرد به جای رفع معلول به مبارزه با علت  می‌پرداخت و جان افراد بیشتری را نجات می‌داد.

----------


## raha..

*   بهتر نیست نشنوید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 چند قورباغه از جنگلی عبور می کردند که ناگهان دو تا از آنها به داخل گودال عمیقی افتادند.
 بقیه قورباغه ها در کنار گودال جمع شدند و وقتی دیدند که گودال چقدر  عمیق است به دو قورباغه دیگر گفتند: که دیگر چاره ای نیست شما به زودی  خواهید مرد.
 دو قورباغه این حرفها را نشنیده گرفتند و با تمام توانشان کوشیدند که از  گودال بیرون بپرند. اما قورباغه های دیگر مدام می گفتند: که دست از تلاش  بردارند چون نمی توانند از گودال خارج شوند و خیلی زود خواهند مرد.
 بالاخره یکی از دو قورباغه تسلیم گفته های دیگر قورباغه ها شد و دست از  تلاش برداشت. سر انجام به داخل گودال پرت شد و مرد. اما قورباغه دیگر با  تمام توان برای بیرون آمدن از گودال تلاش می کرد. هر چه بقیه قورباغه ها  فریاد میزدند که تلاش بیشتر فایده ای ندارد او مصمم تر می شد تا اینکه  بالاخره از گودال خارج شد. وقتی بیرون آمد. بقیه قورباغه ها از او پرسیدند:  مگر تو حرفهای ما را نمی شنیدی؟
 معلوم شد که قورباغه ناشنواست. در واقع  او در تمام مدت فکر می کرد که دیگران او را تشویق می کنند.

----------


## raha..

با استعداد متوسط اما پشتكار متوسط به هر چه بخواهید می رسید.    اگر در كارها جدیت به خرج ندهید بی استعدادترین افراد مصمم و با اراده از شما پیشی می گیرند.
    كارتان را آغاز كنید توانایی انجامش به دنبال می آید.
    خداوند به هر پرنده ای دانه ای می دهد ولی آنرا داخل لانه اش قرار نمی دهد.
    اثر كمرنگ ترین نوشته ها بیشتر از قویترین حافظه هاست.
    مردان شجاع فرصت می آفرینند و ترسوها و ضعیفان منتظر فرصت می نشینند.
    تغییرات غیراصولی هرج و مرج ایجاد می كند و تغییر نكردن پوسیدگی است.
    گوش شنوا زیر بنای مهارتهای ارتباطی است.
    دشوارترین قدم همان قدم اول است.
    هرگز چیزی تغییر نیافته این ماییم كه عوض می شویم.
    برای شنا كردن در جهت مخالف رودخانه سختكوشی لازم است وگرنه هر ماهی مرده ای می تواند در جهت آب شنا كند.
    آن قدر شكست خوردن را تجربه كنید تا شكست دادن را بیاموزید.
    رمز سلامتی قرار دادن كمی هیجان به جای آسایش است.
    كتاب معلمی است كه بدون عصا و تازیانه ما را تربیت می كند.
    فردی كه به خود اطمینان دارد محتاج تعریف دیگران نیست.
    آنچه هستید بهتر شما را معرفی می كند تا آنچه می گویید.
    از فعالیتهای بزرگ نهراسید زیرا هر فعالیت بزرگی را می توان به فعالیتهای كوچكتر تقسیم كرد.
    همواره به خاطر داشته باشید آخرین كلید باقی مانده شاید بازگشاینده در قفل باشد.

----------


## raha..

سرهنگ ساندرس یک روز در منزل نشسته بود که در این میان نوه اش آمد و گفت: بابابزرگ این ماه برایم یک دوچرخه می خری؟
 او نوه اش را خیلی دوست می داشت، گفت: حتماً عزیزم. حساب کرد  ماهی ۵۰۰ دلار حقوق بازنشستگی میگیرد و حتی در مخارج خانه هم می ماند. شروع  کرد به خواندن کتاب های موفقیت. در یکی از بندهای یک کتاب نوشته بود:  قابلیت هایتان را روی کاغذ بنویسید. او شروع کرد به نوشتن تا اینکه دوباره  نوه اش آمد و گفت: بابا بزرگ داری چه کار می کنی؟
 پدربزرگ گفت: دارم کارهایی که بلدم را مینویسم.
 پسرک گفت: بابا بزرگ بنویس مرغ های خوشمزه هم درست می کنی.
 درست بود؛ پیرمرد پودرهایی را درست می کرد که وقتی به مرغ ها میزد مزه ی  مرغ ها شگفت انگیز می شد. او راهش را پیدا کرد. پودر مرغ را برای فروش نزد  اولین رستوران برد اما صاحب آنجا قبول نکرد! دومین رستوران نه! سومین  رستوران نه! او به ۶۲۳ رستوران مراجعه کرد و ششصدوبیست و چهارمین رستوران،  حاضر شد از پودر مرغ سرهنگ ساندرس استفاده کند.
 امروزه کارخانه پودر مرغ کنتاکی (kfc) در ۱۲۴ کشور دنیا نمایندگی دارد.  اگر در آمریکا کسی بخواهد تصویر سرهنگ ساندرس و پودر مرغ کنتاکی را بالای  درب رستورانش نصب کند باید ۵۰ هزار دلار به این شرکت پرداخت کند.

----------


## raha..

آیا تا به حال فیلم پاندای کونگ فو کار را دیده اید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raha..

نا امیدا انگیزه گرفتن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raha..

واسه بعضی ها باید انگیزه و امید بریزی تو سرنگ و بعد بهشون تزریق کنی
مقاومتی که این گروه در برابر انگیزه گرفتن میکنن اگدر برابر تنبلی میکردن احتمالا الان فوق دکتری داشتن.....

----------


## raha..

به نیروهای درونیت ایمان داشته باش
تو همونی هستی که اگ بخواد میتونه همه دنیا را عوض کنه
تو همونی هستی که خدا بعد ازآفرینشش به خودش تبریک گفت
تو همونی هستی که....
تو کی هستی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
میخوام خودتو معرفی کنی.....
هرجور که دوس داری  درمورد خودت بگو....
انتخاب باتوست....
ازخودت تعریف می  کنی یا به خودت حمله می کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raha..

دوستان حتما گوش کنین:
http://dl.sanjesh.cc/Radio/Hypnosis_...ad_Ghasemi.mp3

----------


## raha..

بودجه بندی سوالات کنکور:

فایل پیوست 55026
فایل پیوست 55027

----------


## SkyWalker313

بنده انرژی و انگیزه دارم ولی بدبختانه این خواب پدر سوخته مجال زندگی و درس به منه بی نوا رو نمی ده
هی میگه بگیر بخواب مام نمی تونیم جلوش سربالا بگیریم بگیم نه

----------


## raha..

> بنده انرژی و انگیزه دارم ولی بدبختانه این خواب پدر سوخته مجال زندگی و درس به منه بی نوا رو نمی ده
> هی میگه بگیر بخواب مام نمی تونیم جلوش سربالا بگیریم بگیم نه



انرژی و انگیزه داری...
اما هدف هم داری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
آدمی که به هذفش ایمان داشته باشه هیچ چیز نمیتونه جلوشو بگیره....

----------


## SkyWalker313

> انرژی و انگیزه داری...
> اما هدف هم داری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> آدمی که به هذفش ایمان داشته باشه هیچ چیز نمیتونه جلوشو بگیره....


هدف دار تر از من تو کل هستی وجود نداره خداییش
ولی یکی دو ساعت درس می خونم اصلا چشام باباغوری می ره 
خوابمم کم نیست شبا 6 الی 7 ساعت می خوابم

----------


## raha..

شاید خوابت بی کیفیته...
سعی کن امشب قبل از 11 بخوابی و در جهت قطب مغناطیسی زمین(جهت قبله)  یاد فیزیک بخیر...
و قبل از خواب حتما فایلی کهبالا گذاشتم گوش کن وعملی کن...
بعد بیا نتیجه بگو....

----------


## SkyWalker313

> شاید خوابت بی کیفیته...
> سعی کن امشب قبل از 11 بخوابی و در جهت قطب مغناطیسی زمین(جهت قبله)  یاد فیزیک بخیر...
> و قبل از خواب حتما فایلی کهبالا گذاشتم گوش کن وعملی کن...
> بعد بیا نتیجه بگو....


اره چند شبه شبا از خواب می پرم یهو بدون هیچ دلیلی
حتما گوش می دم ببینم چه می کنم ولی 11 نمی شه بخوابم دیف امتحان دارم  :Yahoo (19): 
حالا هرچه خدا خواست همان می شود
ممنون

----------


## raha..

> اره چند شبه شبا از خواب می پرم یهو بدون هیچ دلیلی
> حتما گوش می دم ببینم چه می کنم ولی 11 نمی شه بخوابم دیف امتحان دارم 
> حالا هرچه خدا خواست همان می شود
> ممنون



تقریبا از ساعت 11 شب ی سری امواج به سمت زمین میاد کسی که خوابه و گوشی و سایر وسایل این چنینی خاموشه یا حداق 12 متر باهاش فاصله داره کمتر امواج دریافت میکنه 
جدا از اینکه بدن از ساعت 11 تا4 صبح شروع به سم زدایی و... میکنه 
پس حتما امتحان کن...
سالم زندگی کن...

----------


## raha..

امیدوارم تو حساب دیفرانسیل عالی بشی... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## raha..

انرژی...

----------


## Dr.Alborz

در رابطه با این موضوع بیخوابی یه بزرگی می گفت :

F.uck The Rest
Be The Best
 :Yahoo (4): 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## raha..



----------

